# comparison



## sercuerdasfigther (Jul 21, 2003)

could anybody compare/contrast the arts of dizon,cabales,villabare,and illustimo being that they traveled in the same circles( even if not at the same time) and trained together.

p.s. i'm not looking for a who was better than who arguement, just a technical evaulation of there styles.

                                                                               thanx


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2003)

sorry..I have never heard of them.


----------



## san miguel eskrima (Jul 21, 2003)

Your best bet is to seek Nong Tony Diego, the current GM of Talim Ilustrisimo Orihinal "Repeticion" Group. You could also purchase the book "The Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo" which contains informatiion of what your looking for. But, if you ever get the chance to visit Manila, Philippines you should try to find Nong Tony Diego for more accuracy or truth about those individuals. 

There is GM 'Boring" Heyrosa Eskrima De Cuerdas from Cebu. He is a private student and fighter of GM Anciong Bacon. The current head of the authentic Eskrima De Cuerdas is Master "Uwit" Jecong from Cebu.


Good Luck!!!



Sinugdanan ug Kataposan, Mabuhay,

Ramon Rubia---Magtutudlo
San Miguel Eskrima, USA
Doce Pares International, California Chapter


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sercuerdasfigther _
> *could anybody compare/contrast the arts of dizon,cabales,villabare,and illustimo being that they traveled in the same circles( even if not at the same time) and trained together.
> *



I am a Ilustrisimo player I have all be exposed to Serrada(Dizon/Cables) and Villabrille though Inosanto JKD/Kali.

I do see similarities in some of the drills.

The drills of Lock and block (serrada), cuatro cantos (Ilustrisimo) and numarado (Villabrille) are all very similar. There speed and exectution are different but the idea of countering is similar. 
Numarado is a slow random feed with the reciever continuesly countering countering/attacking until the next attack comes. Most people I have seen train this stay in medium or close range. This can be doe with any weapon.

Cuatro Cantos feeds at a regular speed with the reciever countering and moving into different ranges. Initially the feed is based on 4 angles of attack but can be done randomly. This can be doe with any weapon

Lock and Block has the feeder and feeding with the stick then the dagger. From my observation the reciever generally stays within middle range.

more later,

Vince
aka Black Grasss


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Jul 24, 2003)

thanx vince


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Aug 3, 2003)

I CAN TELL YOU THIS. WHEN I ASKED TATANG ILLUSTRISIMO(GM ANTONIO ILLUSTRISIMO) ABOUT HIS ASSOCIATION WITH DIZON AND VILLABRILLE. HE SAID FLORO VILLABRILLE WAS HIS COUSIN AND HE MENTIONED THAT HE STUDIED OLILLUSTRISIMO OR KALIS ILLUSTRISIMO. HE SAID DIZON WAS A FRIEND OR RELATIVE. (BUT THIS IS ONLY A QUOTE FROM TATANG ILLUSTRISIMO WHEN I WAS STUDYING WITH HIM.).
 BASED ON MY STUDIES IN DECUERDAS THE LOCK AND BLOCK IS SIMILAR TO KALIS ILLUSTRISIMO DRILL OF BIGAY TAMA OR LARO-LARO. IN KALIS ILLUSTRISIMO SOME OF THE FOOTWORK AND STRIKING MOVEMENT OF VILLABRILLE HAVE SIMILARITIES. BUT THE DIFFERENCE I SEE IN VILLABRILLE AND KALIS ILLUSTRISIMO IS THAT IN VILLABRILLE YOU MOVE TO ZERO PRESSURE IN A CIRCLING MANNER. KALIS ILLUSTRISIMO YOU SIDESTEP IN AN ANGLE USING THE FEMALE TRIANGLE  OF USE LUTANG FOOTWORK STAYING IN FRONT OF THE OPPONENT TO DEFLECT AND ATTACK. OR ATTACK AND ATTACK. USING PRAKSION(HALF BEAT MOVES OR SPLIT SECOND MOVES.) TATANG WAS AN AGGRESSIVE FIGHTER, HE DOESN'T BACKDOWN. HE'S IN YOUR FACE FIGHTING AND ATTACKING, RARELY DID I SEE TATANG ILLUSTRISIMO STEP BACK. HIS FAVORITE FOOTWORK WAS LUTANG. BUT THEY ARE ALL GREAT TEACHERS AND GAVE GOOD CONTRIBUTIONS TO FMA. 
                                                                              LAKANPOPOT


----------

